
Immigration Bill Could Challenge Tech’s Ongoing Fight for Skilled Worker Visas - hawthornedev
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/23/immigration-bill-could-challenge-techs-ongoing-fight-for-skilled-worker-visas/
======
DrScump
here's the bill: [https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/senate-
bill/226...](https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/senate-
bill/2266?q=%7B%22search%22%3A%5B%22H1B%22%5D%7D&resultIndex=17)

